# posted to raf akrotiri



## jezzaj91 (Nov 27, 2011)

hi all 
absolute newbie to forums

i was told on friday that me and my family will be posted to akrotiri late january, have done a bit of research on these forums but none really answer my questions(might just be being dense but hey)
questions are 
1)2500 euro after tax is that enough to live on or does we need to find my wife a job and childcare for our daughter?
2)the real cost of importing a pet dog from the united kingdom have read a lot of conflicting threads
3)second hand car or take the hit and go tax free obviously theres benefits to both
4) whats the life like?

dont get me wrong i am over the moon at the posting,there just seems to be so much thats different and so much that needs sorting

sorry about the short story of a post 

thanks jeremy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jeremy,
Welcome to the forum.
My first taste of Cyprus when with my first husband who did a 3 year tour at Akrotiri. I fell in love with Cyprus and many years later moved here with my second husband and don't regret it for a minute.
You should be ok on your salary as long as you are sensible about what you rent and where. ( I assume you will have to get a private rental?) The villages outside Limassol such as Erimi and Kolossi should offer plenty of choice of rentals at reasonable prices. I am sure that you will get help with that anyway.

As for importing your dog, contact Jet Set Pets via their website. They will be able to tell what you the costs are and they are really helpful, will tell you what need to do and help you every step of the way.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## jezzaj91 (Nov 27, 2011)

wow that was quick, thanks 
i believe the raf have quarters at akrotiri i think these range from £38-£500 a month all in nothings been said about renting privately,what are the conditions if i have to rent privately,obviously i wont have any proof of residence or address details

thanks jeremy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jezzaj91 said:


> wow that was quick, thanks
> i believe the raf have quarters at akrotiri i think these range from £38-£500 a month all in nothings been said about renting privately,what are the conditions if i have to rent privately,obviously i wont have any proof of residence or address details
> 
> thanks jeremy


Hi again Jeremy,
Yes there are quarters at Akrotiri but not very many. I suppose it will depend on how many people are based there these days .
When we were there the majority of personnel had to get private hirings but I think the number of of people based there are now far fewer.
If you do have to get a private hiring you won't need proof of residence as you are going to be working at Akrotiri so that will be all the landlord or his agent will need to know.
You will have to pay one months deposit and one month in advance.

Veronica


----------

